# Problemas con el kernel {SOLUCIONADO}

## el_miki

Hola wenas, he querido actualizar el kernel a la 2.6.33 con genkernel y me falla, concretamente me dice esto:

```

!! The Filesystem mounted at /dev/sda1 does not appear to be a valid /, try again

!! Could not find the root block device in

```

Pero no solo eso, sino que el kernel antiguo tb me falla, no se que hice al final... pero la he liado.

Dos preguntas:

1. Existe alguna manera de configuara el kernel automaticamente, es decir, que haga un scaeno del pc averigue lo que tengo y lo ponga???

2. Alguien sabe que me falla???

Un Saludo.Last edited by el_miki on Tue Apr 20, 2010 9:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cameta

Deberias de revisar 

¿Que has puesto en el grub.conf?

¿Como tienes el /etc/fstab?

¿Se ha compilado tu sistema de archivos? Recuerda que no puede estar como modulo.

----------

## el_miki

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Deberias de revisar 
> 
> ¿Que has puesto en el grub.conf?
> 
> 

 

title=Kernel 2.6.33

root(hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.33-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 init=linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda1

initrd /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.33-gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿Como tienes el /etc/fstab?

 

/dev/sda1    /                         reiserfs          defaults     0 1

/dev/sda2    /home/almacen    ext3              defaults   0 0

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿Se ha compilado tu sistema de archivos? Recuerda que no puede estar como modulo.

 

El FS es reiserfs y si, lo he puesto con *

Alguna otra idea?

Gracias.

----------

## cameta

does not appear to be a valid /

Este error podria estar provocado porque el real root no apunte a la partición correcta o a un problema con el dispositivo root=/dev/ram0 que haya cambiado de nombre.

o el fstab no apunta al directorio correcto

Pero el error viene a decir basicamente que no encuentra la particion.

----------

## el_miki

 *cameta wrote:*   

> does not appear to be a valid /
> 
> Este error podria estar provocado porque el real root no apunte a la partición correcta o a un problema con el dispositivo root=/dev/ram0 que haya cambiado de nombre.
> 
> o el fstab no apunta al directorio correcto
> ...

 

Hola, antes de compilar el kernel esa ruta funcionaba, solo cambiaba el kerne 2.6.30 por el 2.6.33

Por lo tanto deduzco que algo he quitado del kernel que hace que no reconozca el disco duro.

A nadie se le ocurre algo?

Gracias.

----------

## cameta

Prueba a desactivar el real_root=/dev/sda1 

y pon como root esto 

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.33-gentoo  root=/dev/sda1 init=linuxrc ramdisk=8192 

(no hace falta ue cambies el fichero, ya que puedes editar los comandos en la pantalla de grub

----------

## el_miki

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Prueba a desactivar el real_root=/dev/sda1 
> 
> y pon como root esto 
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.33-gentoo  root=/dev/sda1 init=linuxrc ramdisk=8192 
> ...

 

Lo acabo de probar y me dice exacatamente lo mismo!!!

Alguna otra idea?

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

----------

## pelelademadera

mira, me parece que el problema es que no carga los controladores del disco.

en /ust/src/linux hace un make menuconfig

y chequea que esta tickeado como M o * el controlador de disco que tienes.

lo puedes ver con un lspci

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

El controlador del disco rígido no puede estar marcado como módulo. Solo como estático (*), caso contrario sería como el cuento del huevo y la gallina, el driver del disco rígido como módulo necesita ser cargado desde el disco rígido en si, que todavía no está montado por que no está cargado el módulo  :Very Happy: 

Pasa lo mismo con el sistema de archivos.

Igualmente, el problema debe ser otro. Hace mucho que no uso reiserfs para nada, revisa la salida de dmesg de tu instalación actual desde un livecd en busca de mensajes de error y pegalos aquí a ver que mas podemos deducir.

Salud!

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a añadir el parámetro "doscsi" al final de la linea kernel en el menu grub.

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Aunque creo que es mejor compilar el driver del sistema de fichero y el driver del disco duro dentro del kernel es decir como <*> en lugar de como módulo es decir <M>... ¿con el initrd en teoría si que se podría compilar como módulo, no? siempre y cuando se genere correctamente el initrd y luego se ponga todo en su sitio bien. ¿no?

La verdad es que el initrd sólo lo use con el Debian y con el Ubuntu, pero creo que no era necesario compilar como módulo estos driver... en cualquier caso es mil veces mejor compilarlo dentro del kernel.

Revísate el el make menuconfig porque incluso aunque uses la misma config es posible que algo no funcione... a mi con el portatil usando la misma config de un kernel más antiguo no cargaba el driver de la tarjeta wifi porque me faltaba dar un tick a una opción así que yo revisaría el make menuconfig y me aseguraría que los driver del discoduro y del sistema de ficheros están dentro del kernel

Un saludo

----------

## el_miki

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> mira, me parece que el problema es que no carga los controladores del disco.
> 
> en /ust/src/linux hace un make menuconfig
> 
> y chequea que esta tickeado como M o * el controlador de disco que tienes.
> ...

 

Pues eso juraría que esta puesto, pero lo he comprobado.

lspci me dice que tengo

Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA controller

Intel Corporation 82801EBER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE controller

Y en el kernel tengo puesto

Device Drivers

Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

<*> Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

Pero no Furula.

Alguna otra idea?

Muchas gracias.

----------

## el_miki

Hola, probando cosas... 

He puesto en 

Device Drivers

ATA/ATAPI... support (DEPRECATED)

<*> Intel IIX/ICH chipsets support

Y ya traga... ya no da el fallo de /dev/sda1

Ahora tengo mil problemas más!!! Para empezar las X no arrancan, se quedan en negro.

Y no encuentro el modulo de la tarjeta de red, tengo una Intel 10/100 en el kernel antiguo 2.6.30 venía, el módulo era el e100.ko pero en este nuevo 2.6.33 no viene, he probado con el e1000, pero no cuela.

Alguien me puede ayudar?

Gracias.

----------

## will198

Hola,

Una cuestion tonta...

¿es necesario actualizar el kernell del 2.6.30 al 2.6.33?

Yo tengo el 2.6.31 y hasta que no haya algo que se queje del kernel de momento no pienso tocarlo.

Un saludo a todos

----------

## cameta

No, no hace falta.

Seguramente las x no te arrancan porque con el kernel nuevo se ha de recompilar los drivers graficos si los tienes propietarios.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Seguro que no viene el e100 en tu Kernel? Veo que lo mencionan en la versión 2.6.34-r4 así que con mas razón tiene que estar en una versión anterior.

Con lsmod puedes ver los módulos que se hubueran cargado dinámicamente y con modprobe cargarlos a mano (por las dudas que no conocieras estos comandos)

Udev también suele hacer de las suyas renombrando interfaces "a-la-windows". Revisa el contenido de /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net-rules por si acaso no se hubiera cambiado de nombre al dispositivo. El comando udevadm --trigger net puede regenerar este archivo con los datos correctos si lo borras previamente.

Que la pantalla se quede en negro puede ser por infinidad de causas, pega el resultado de estos comandos por favor:

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

Salud!

----------

## el_miki

Hola, pues el grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module

Me dijo que reinstalara los nvidia-drivers y eso era. Ya tengo X.

En cuanto al problema de tarjeta de Red. Tambien está solucionado, resulta que estaba en un menú oculto, pero que tonto soy...

Pero me sigue mosqueando el fallo principal de

!! The Filesystem mounted at /dev/sda1 does not appear to be a valid /, try again

!! Could not find the root block device in 

porque en el kernel antiguo, tengo la misma configuracion que en el nuevo y en el 2.6.30 falla y en el 2.6.33 no falla, es raro de narices!!!

Ahora he actualizado udev y me dice lo sguiente:

    CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED:      should not be set. But it is.

   CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2:   should not be set. But it is.

   CONFIG_IDE:   should not be set. But it is.

Alguien sabe donde estan estas opciones en el kernel?

Gracias.Last edited by el_miki on Wed Apr 14, 2010 8:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> title=Kernel 2.6.33
> 
> root(hd0,0) 

 

No se si realmente tienes root(hd0,0)-->ERROR cuando es root (hd0,0) con un espacio, ¡a veces las cosas mas tontas!.

----------

## el_miki

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   title=Kernel 2.6.33
> 
> root(hd0,0)  
> 
> No se si realmente tienes root(hd0,0)-->ERROR cuando es root (hd0,0) con un espacio, ¡a veces las cosas mas tontas!.

 

Hola, si pero es un error mío al copiarlo a mano, en el grub esta con espacio en blanco.

Ahora lo que me preocupa es esto:

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED: should not be set. But it is.

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2: should not be set. But it is.

CONFIG_IDE: should not be set. But it is. 

He localizado CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 y estoy ABSOLUTAMENTE seguro de que no está marcado. Estan en:

General Setup -->

[] enable deprecated sysfs featuresto suport old userspace tools

Los otros dos tags, alguien sabe donde estan?

GRacias.

----------

## pelelademadera

usa genkernel, no deberia habe problema en usar M en el controlador de disco

----------

## el_miki

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> usa genkernel, no deberia habe problema en usar M en el controlador de disco

 

Uso genkernel, pero por lo visto CONFIG_IDE es todo el IDE, si lo quito o lo pongo en M, que pasará con el CDROM??

Gracias.

----------

## el_miki

Joder, no se que he tocado del kernel, pero ahora vuelvo a tener el mismo fallo:

>>Activating mdev

>>Determining root device...

!! The Filesystem mounted at /dev/sda1 does not appear to be a valid /, try again

!! Could not find the root block device in

Joder esto es un infierno...

Alguna idea.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> usa genkernel, no deberia habe problema en usar M en el controlador de disco

 

Cierto   :Embarassed: 

El viejo sistema que el kernel nombra como IDE ha quedado sin soporte, "deprecated" en función del nuevo que el kernel menciona como "PATA". En definitiva, si en tu PC todo es IDE, deberías estar usando soporte PATA, donde el disco rígido aparecerá siempre como /dev/sd* cuando con el viejo sistema IDE se llamaría /dev/hd*.

Hay en tu pc algún otro medio de almacenamiento además del disco rígido? Me refiero a tarjetas de memoria, pendrives o similar que pudieran estar haciendo que el disco rígido pasara a llamarse sdb en lugar de sda?

Acerca de los items que te faltan en la configuración del kernel, edita el .config, es lo mas facil aveces:

```
~ # grep CONFIG_IDE /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_IDE is not set
```

Salud!

----------

## gringo

si activas IDE_loquesea tus discos se verán como hdX, no como sdX.

Imagino que lo que buscas es el driver de tu chipset usando los nuevos drivers pata/sata, hay una sección dedicada a ello en "device drivers" - "Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers" , imagino que el que buscas es CONFIG_ATA_PIIX.

 *Quote:*   

> que pasará con el CDROM??

 

si usas el driver viejo, el cd rom se verá como hdX, si por el contrario usas el driver nuevo se verá como una unidad scsi.

saluetes

----------

## el_miki

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *pelelademadera wrote:*   usa genkernel, no deberia habe problema en usar M en el controlador de disco 
> 
> Cierto  
> 
> El viejo sistema que el kernel nombra como IDE ha quedado sin soporte, "deprecated" en función del nuevo que el kernel menciona como "PATA". En definitiva, si en tu PC todo es IDE, deberías estar usando soporte PATA, donde el disco rígido aparecerá siempre como /dev/sd* cuando con el viejo sistema IDE se llamaría /dev/hd*.
> ...

 

Hola, tengo un disco duro IDE, otro SATA, ke es el de gentoo, una grabadora IDE y una disquetera!!!

Gracias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ahi debe estar el problema, sda1 no es tu partición raiz de Gentoo si no alguna otra del otro disco rígido.

salud!

----------

## el_miki

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Ahi debe estar el problema, sda1 no es tu partición raiz de Gentoo si no alguna otra del otro disco rígido.
> 
> salud!

 

Vale, y como podría solucionarlo???

Gracias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Renombrando. Lo que para grub es sda no necesariamente para el kernel va a ser sda también. Para eso grub dispone de una opción que permite mapear dispositivos, cambiarles de nombre pero es solo una cuestión "estética" en tu caso.

Lo que se queja es init al tratar de montar tu partición raiz, evidentemente para tu kernel, tu partición raíz no es sda1, probablemente sea sdb1 o hda1 en función del driver que estés usando actualmente. Edita tu fstab hasta dar con la opción correcta y listo.

Salud!

----------

## el_miki

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Renombrando. Lo que para grub es sda no necesariamente para el kernel va a ser sda también. Para eso grub dispone de una opción que permite mapear dispositivos, cambiarles de nombre pero es solo una cuestión "estética" en tu caso.
> 
> Lo que se queja es init al tratar de montar tu partición raiz, evidentemente para tu kernel, tu partición raíz no es sda1, probablemente sea sdb1 o hda1 en función del driver que estés usando actualmente. Edita tu fstab hasta dar con la opción correcta y listo.
> 
> Salud!

 

Pues no se que hacer!!!

GRacias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Edita tu fstab, reemplaza sda por sdb. Si no funciona, reemplázalo por hda, a ver si hay suerte.

Salud!

----------

## el_miki

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Edita tu fstab, reemplaza sda por sdb. Si no funciona, reemplázalo por hda, a ver si hay suerte.
> 
> Salud!

 

No rula, es que no quiere montar /dev/sda1

----------

## el_miki

Solucionado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Se han dado la vuelta los discos duros a más no poder!!! No entiendo por que!

Lo que antes era hd0 ahora es hd1 y lo que antes era sda ahora es sdb

Cambien a sdb y rula!!!

En fien a saber por que....

Ahora tengo problemas con la red... Sigo en otro post!

Muchas gracia a todos.

----------

